# Another Home Made ******* Archery Target



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

I own a bow range & have always tried to have some kind of a back stop behind every target . Weather it be home made or natural . I know what arrows cost & I don't like the thought of having to buy new ones all the time. I have been building my own 3D targets & back stops for several years & have decided to save some work & join the two together. I just thought I would run it bye a few of you guys & get an honest opinion on what you think of my idea. Would you enjoy shooting this as much as a 3D target with the back stop setting behind it ? Just looking for a few honest opinions. Thanks , ******* Archery Range. This target is 4' 6" tall & 4' 8" wide & 15" thick.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

That looks good. What is it made of?


----------



## spartacus001 (Jan 14, 2016)

I like the colors. Foam?


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd shoot it. Good idea there. Save peoples arrows so they can keep coming back


----------



## Robert321 (Jun 25, 2013)

I like it and I think it's a great idea.
How much does it weigh? How easy is it to move around? 
Is it easy to maintain and how many shots will the center take befor it starts passing threw?
What's the cost point to build one? 

Sorry for so manny questions I'm asking because our club has a lot of cub and youth shooters and this would be a great project for them to build some targets of there own creation.


----------



## CONUS_Reaper (Sep 6, 2015)

Love this idea. The first arrow I lost shooting compound was on a 3D dinosaur target. Went right through the back spine, skipped off the ground, and went off into the weeds. I was shooting on the plains of Colorado so needless to say after an hour of looking I never found the arrow. Since that I haven't shot at any targets that didn't have some sort of backstop behind them. I'd like to see this become a thing for sure!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I personally prefer it. 
I went to a very popular 3D shoot near my home a couple of years back. I lost 2 arrows just because the brush behind the target was so thick it made it impossible to find them. In one case they had a coyote target at 54 yards and directly behind it was a small bolder. My arrow exploded on that when I judged the distance at 51 yards instead of 54. Of course I lost an arrow on the steel deer too. I started noticing that the other targets that I did manage to hit also had trees and rocks directly behind the targets. Yes I know it is in the woods after all but it seemed like it was intentional by the person who setup the course. I found it incredibly frustrating to know that nearly every miss was going to cost me at least 7 dollars. I paid $25 dollars in entrance fee's to have the privileged to shoot the course and I lost 5 arrows total so that was at least $35 factor in the $50 dollars in gas I used up getting there and back and the whole experience cost me $110. After I did that math I stopped going to 3D shoots. I now mostly attend field shoots and marked yardage 3D's (safari)

While I'm up on the soapbox, I find it incredibly frustrating when the majority of the targets at a 3D shoot are setup at distances beyond 40 yards. I limit my hunting shots to under 35 yards unless the animal is stationary and I can use my range finder even then I'm hesitant to shoot beyond 45 yards mostly because you have no idea how fast an animal can move and you have a real good chance of wounding it. So when a 3d range is setup with the majority of the targets over 50 yards and many of them are 60 to 125 yards away it's neither helping me to prepare to hunt nor is it enjoyable. Range masters seem to think it's funny setting up rabbit and cobra targets at 45 yards and beyond. I don't find smashing a $7 dollar arrow funny in the least bit. 

So to the OP, I love your target I think it is responsible and well done keep up the good work!


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

b0w_bender said:


> I personally prefer it.
> I went to a very popular 3D shoot near my home a couple of years back. I lost 2 arrows just because the brush behind the target was so thick it made it impossible to find them. In one case they had a coyote target at 54 yards and directly behind it was a small bolder. My arrow exploded on that when I judged the distance at 51 yards instead of 54. Of course I lost an arrow on the steel deer too. I started noticing that the other targets that I did manage to hit also had trees and rocks directly behind the targets. Yes I know it is in the woods after all but it seemed like it was intentional by the person who setup the course. I found it incredibly frustrating to know that nearly every miss was going to cost me at least 7 dollars. I paid $25 dollars in entrance fee's to have the privileged to shoot the course and I lost 5 arrows total so that was at least $35 factor in the $50 dollars in gas I used up getting there and back and the whole experience cost me $110. After I did that math I stopped going to 3D shoots. I now mostly attend field shoots and marked yardage 3D's (safari)
> 
> While I'm up on the soapbox, I find it incredibly frustrating when the majority of the targets at a 3D shoot are setup at distances beyond 40 yards. I limit my hunting shots to under 35 yards unless the animal is stationary and I can use my range finder even then I'm hesitant to shoot beyond 45 yards mostly because you have no idea how fast an animal can move and you have a real good chance of wounding it. So when a 3d range is setup with the majority of the targets over 50 yards and many of them are 60 to 125 yards away it's neither helping me to prepare to hunt nor is it enjoyable. Range masters seem to think it's funny setting up rabbit and cobra targets at 45 yards and beyond. I don't find smashing a $7 dollar arrow funny in the least bit.
> ...


I think it makes a big difference in how I think about my range because I don't sell arrows or anything. I do not have a bow shop or anything. So I'm more aware of where the arrow is going or what it's going to hit. I set it up this way because 1 safety & 2 everything nowadays is to expensive to be adding arrows into the cost. If I find arrows I put them in a lost & found & I ask the same out of the people who shoot here. I'm just trying to keep the price down for everyone. Lord knows you don't have a bow range for the income. Lol.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks great. I prefer a backstop as well.


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

Robert. This one is pretty heavy. I can drag it around by myself if it
View attachment 3587729
I have to. I made my backstops with nothing sticking out of the edges so I can roll it like a big square wheel. I haul them in a little trailer behind my 4 wheeler. If you notice I put pvc pipe thru the sides & added rope for handles. This works really well. As far as maintaining it, it is 100% water proof & will last 2 to 3 years on the range with the same target front. I could add a different front with kill zone in different location & probably get another year or two. As far as price , it's cheap if you know where to get the foam. Hope this helps. I'll try to include a pict of a target I made for the kids last year.


----------



## Robert321 (Jun 25, 2013)

thanks for the info we are always looking for new was to keep the younger shooters interested.


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

same materials just need some imagination and paint


----------



## WIhunter0401 (Feb 12, 2014)

I think these are a great idea, as long as they last a long time. Can you just replace the vitals if they wear out?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

yes I can cut it or add to it or change it in any way possible. it is very easy to work with. 100% water proof , will last for a very long time. it will take at least 2 years for a particular spot to be "shot out ". I can then rotate the backstop or cut out that section & replace. I will replace the front every year with the same or change it up.


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

bldtrailer . those look cool. somebody has a little more artistic ability than me ( I f-up a stickman ) lol. I purchased a projector & cast the pictures on the rubber to trace out. Best money I ever spent.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

So what, pray tell, is the material.......and where is it available??? 

A couple years ago my brother-in-law went to a 3D shoot in southern MI and he came back with a report of large blocks of a particular type of foam backstop on the range. Large as in 4'x8' about 18" thick. He went back down with his pickup and bought two of them, of which I got a half (4'x4') and shot the dickens out of it for at least two years. However it is getting ratty and shot out in too many places and I need to replace it this spring. I make cardboard silhouettes to shoot of deer, turkey and other animals that I pin on with roofing nails and just move around the impact spots.....plus do my blank bale work on it. Although I have a few free-standing 3D targets and bag targets, the large block is by far the most valuable part of my shooting setup.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes what material and where can it be purchased?


----------



## Buckhunter28 (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

Made this one today. Still have to paint killzone & attach to a back stop. Still not getting much feedback on which people prefer, 3D with back stop behind or one like pictured above. I like the idea of a shooter coming to the range with 6 arrows & leaving with 6. Unless they visit the iron lady but that's a different story..:wink:


----------



## tomahawkguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Very cool, I would use prefer attached to backstop.
btw what is the foam material and where is it found


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Flat like you are making looks good to me. Maybe 3D on quartering shots, but your flatties are way good.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Dude, we need to know what/where to get the foam. Otherwise it's just a picture and we can't tell how good it really is.


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

HawgEnvy said:


> Dude, we need to know what/where to get the foam. Otherwise it's just a picture and we can't tell how good it really is.


Yes! Where can you buy the material


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

He doesn't want us to know what materials he's using apparently!!! And yes I'd prefer a backstop..


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I think the back stop version is better than 3D. Great Job. Just my 2 cents.

Ches.


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

I just now found out what exactly the foam is called & I've been using it for several years. It is called " EXPANDED FOAM INSULATION " . I bought it at a local flea market a couple years back. I bought a whole truck load. The guy told me it was a reject shoe material but I knew better. I wasn't trying to keep anything from anyone , I just didn't know either.


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

I dont think its Foam insulation to be honest ive worked with that stuff alot and i have never came across any insulation that looks like this. I think it looks more like something along the lines..of a high density foam or a Polyethylene foam. i just a little research and this is looks to be the same stuff. And it aint cheap..lol


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

That is perfectly ok that you don't think that it is expanded foam insulation. That's just what I am being told it is. I also don't think $20 a sheet is very high & its cheaper the more you buy. It has worked wonders for me & saved me thousands of dollars from buying name brand 3D targets plus I can create anything I can imagine from them. I know the stuff on line is high, I have looked there also.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

There are quite a few different grades and formulations of expanded foam and most of them are used for insulation in one form or the other. Some are totally useless for archery targets, and others, such as what you have, are excellent.

$20 a sheet is a great price. I wish I knew where to get a few sheets like yours for that price.
Allen


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

bowhunter819 said:


> I dont think its Foam insulation to be honest ive worked with that stuff alot and i have never came across any insulation that looks like this. I think it looks more like something along the lines..of a high density foam or a Polyethylene foam. i just a little research and this is looks to be the same stuff. And it aint cheap..lol


I thought the same thing.I look it up and what I found is expensive and you might as well just buy a real 3d target..


----------



## JD one (Jan 17, 2016)

targets are awesome. A while back i got a deal on some rigid foam taken off a roofing /re-roof project 
worked great for the shop 
. But was an arrow killer for targets insulation was 2. 5 " thick 
but grabbed the arrows so hard you needed to stand on the target and extract them with 2 hands 
target was 4 layers thick. Next try was the tree layers 
still hell to remove the arrows. Dropped down to 2 layers and got pass through s that tore up th fletchings. 
what is the thickness of the foam your using. ?


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

like I said above , I looked it up also & online specialty foam was high. This ain't online specialty foam. this is good old expanded foam insulation & if $20 is to high for you then you obviously need to quit bowhunting. it cost $20 to drive by a bow shop.. LOL..


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

it is right around 2" - 2 1/4"


JD one said:


> targets are awesome. A while back i got a deal on some rigid foam taken off a roofing /re-roof project
> worked great for the shop
> . But was an arrow killer for targets insulation was 2. 5 " thick
> but grabbed the arrows so hard you needed to stand on the target and extract them with 2 hands
> ...


----------



## Cjpiazza (Feb 25, 2014)

The targets look great. Having the backstop would prevent me from having to chase my kids' and wife's arrows. Ok, and some of mine also.


----------



## mshockey (Nov 24, 2013)

Do you know if your supplier will have any more this spring when the French 500 starts back up.


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

*******-archery said:


> like I said above , I looked it up also & online specialty foam was high. This ain't online specialty foam. this is good old expanded foam insulation & if $20 is to high for you then you obviously need to quit bowhunting. it cost $20 to drive by a bow shop.. LOL..


Why not post up where you found this $20 material for us thanks.


----------



## emelvin (Dec 7, 2015)

The black foam sheets almost remind me of armor_flex insulation. Seen it use on pipe and big air conditioning units.


----------



## Jeffafa (May 25, 2014)

Looks like fun to me. Good work.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I prefer no backstop.
Focuses the mind.


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

spedelbrock said:


> Why not post up where you found this $20 material for us thanks.


If you read any of this stuff above you it tells you exactly where I got it from. Thanks.


----------



## S.Dobbs (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks pretty cool


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you. It is pretty fun to work with & your imagination is the limit ( and your artistic ability ) on what you can make.


----------



## bakecm (Aug 15, 2011)

I like the target and the backstop idea. Really cool idea!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

What paint are you using and how does it hold up in the weather (paint)?


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Also if any one finds the foam sheets let us all know I looked at Lowe's and home Depot online and didn't see any that appeared the same?


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

I usually use just whatever I have laying around. House paint, spray paint, craft paint just whatever. Usually lasts a couple years.


----------



## Robert321 (Jun 25, 2013)

I prefer the backdrop when shooting with the family it makes the experience more enjoyable when you do not have to hunt for arrows and your not breaking them when you miss.
That being said a unmarked shoot with no backdrop is exactly that you miss and you hit a rock you break an arrow. I see that as more of a training experience for hunting. 
I think that your going the right direction with the backstops if people want a more challenging you can always have targets that offer that and leave the choice up to the shooter to decide which one to shoot at.
also fewer arrows in the ground will help prevent a damaged arrow from being shot from a bow. I don't see people flexing there arrows as often as they should.
thanks for all the info


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you Robert321. That's exactly what I'm shooting for a family experience along with some good practice for the hunter. I never said my shots were in the wide open &#55357;&#56441;. I have some pretty tough shots through trees & tires & even a moving dino. But I also have a clear easy shot on the same for the less experienced. I know that the cost of just getting here with a family is high enough let alone they break or lose 4 or 5 arrows while they are here. Nobody can afford that every week. I still have 3D targets. I was just seeing how people felt about the other as I replace or add new ones in , I would know what way to lean toward. I just want it to be fun for all ages. Plus I can keep the cost way down so it's cheaper for everyone.


----------



## zeprice44 (May 28, 2013)

Man I wish I could get some of that foam


----------

